# Potassium sulfate dosing



## plantman 123 (9 Oct 2011)

Is additional dosing with potassium sulfate beneficial to the plants in a highlight/CO2 tank, if you already dose with potassium nitrate and potassium chloride?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Oct 2011)

No and there is also no benefit in adding potassiium chloride. You should be adding potassium phosphate.

Cheers,


----------

